# Least Favorite Color Bettas



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok so we all love bettas,all colors and types, but if you had to choose whats your Least favorite Color and Type betta ? 

My least favorite color is red ,or even some red mixed w/ other colors...red usually just dosn't strike my fancy....

My least favorite type is the VT (veil Tail) cause there more common and all


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmm.. I would say my least favorite color is chocolate (also known as pineapple).. It just doesn't appeal to me.

Tail type.. probably CT the least. Partly because I like a more "formal" looking fin and partly because they're so hard to keep straight, you have to have perfect water quality or their rays will curl. That's not saying there aren't CT's I find attractive (I have 2 myself), just not my favorites.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't really like Blue with red wash or red with blue wash at all... those are probably my least favorites...

I too don't really love CTs. I have one, but that's it.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, CTs are my least favorite. My water is too hard to keep them anyways. That's why I only had Chance and at the time of getting him wasn't concerned with it so much because he already had fin damage.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not much a fan of multi-colors with no pattern whatsoever, and I don't like most Doubletails. I don't like them when their tail fin is off.... like there's more top fin that lower fin D:

It's weird, because I have a multi-colored doubletail xD I can only reason it's because his tail fin is evenly placed XD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with you CR.. I don't like DBT whose lobes (I think that's what you meant) aren't even.. especially on DBT where you can easily see the divide. I also don't like short finned dbt.. just looks odd to me LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup, you hit it dead on xD They just look... messy, I guess.


----------



## bettaman900 (May 31, 2010)

green i hate green.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

My least favorite color is Cellophane. And my least favorite tail type is Double Veil Tail.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

My least favorite color is is red, blue, and black all together. My least favorite tail type is a comb tail.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Veil tail ( i have 2) and red there just too common


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

*I like them all but if I had to choose then probably the ones that are green and red. I don't think they are ugly or anything it is just not a color combo I love. 
*
*My least favorite type is the double tail. I just don't think they are the prettiest but I do kind of like the ones with the fuller tails. *


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

DT is my least favorite. I reminds me of a torn fin. 

Color, orange doesn't do it for me, it reminds me of goldfish. And the last thing I want is someone thinking my betta is a goldfish.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

My least favorite color is probaly.....pineapple. And type would be plakats, simply because I love bettas long fins, and theres are the shortest.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

I really dislike double tails, but for color it's kind of a matte white with random multiple colors. Don't know what it's called in bettas, but it looks good on a goldfish (matte calico fantail.)


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

I also don't like the multi color with no pattern.. at least I haven't seen on I like yet.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I dont like mustard gas colored bettas... they just look plain... and i dont like halfmoons... everyone things that they are sooooo fancy but really they are all just bettas and companions no matter the color or fins they have...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Fire.. just curious.. but if you don't like halfmoons why do you have one as your avatar?


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I love any yellow color ones;HF,Plakat,VT............

The least I like is fully black and white,simply,that's too blank for me.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

I find this all very interesting....oh yea in addition to what i said when i posted this thread i forgot to mention i also don't like double tail because to me they look torn 
I love love love the Calico Color, Orange because they remind me of goldfish /koi .... Plakats,& Kings & half moons are my favorite tails ,because i like the short tails ...

Beauty truly is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Fire.. just curious.. but if you don't like halfmoons why do you have one as your avatar?


Lol that's what I was thinking too! 

My least favorite fin type is double tail, I don't think they're very attractive looking. My least favorite color would have to be the "wild-type". It's really common and I think it's a little boring.  I love marbles. Also, any plain color, like just red or just blue...kinda boring.lol


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont like doubletails, they just look funky. and plakats.
My least favourite colour probably has to be red, even though my first betta is red xD i didnt like his colour but he like called my name and wiggled his fins at me and i had to say yes


----------



## IceFlashAura (Jun 3, 2010)

I think FireKidomaru has a halfmoon as her avatar is because she LOVES the color red.... I would know....


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow there's no love for the doubletails on here! lol, I have 2 doubletails and they're 2 of the most beautiful fish I have ever seen!! 

I guess my least favorite color would be a red/blue multi, cause they're the ones I see the most often! 

and least favorite tail type... ummmm... I guess halfsuns, the spikes just look weird on a HM to me, or maybe the roundtails...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like double tails.. just ones who have nice even lobes. You see them so often when the top lobe is smaller than the bottom lobe. I really like the look of HMDBTs.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm...

Least favorites:
Color: must be red/blue bi-color and plain blue VTs. It's just too...common for me.
Tail type: DBTVT/VT. DBTVT just...ugh and VT is really just too common. Occasionally one catches my eye though.

Favorites:
Color: yellows, coppers, dragons, DFs, anything unusual
Tail type: HMDBT, but the lobes have to be even, HM, OHM


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My favorite would be a nice smooth finned VT. Not one with raggedy edges. One whose tail slopes into a point and who has a nice dorsal and full ventral fins.

Favorite color is Orange Dalmatian followed by fancy marbles with Red, Black, White, Blue, and/or Yellow in them.

My new guy "Mr. Pink" (until I come up with a better name) is pretty much my ideal betta as was Fish (r.i.p.)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I don't like too much iridescent or oddly placed iridescent scales on a betta. I really don't like the more severe Over Half Moon tail types. The kind that almost reach their heads. :/ Other than that I think all types are beautiful and pick mainly based of personality.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't really like comb tails or plakats that much (although I really fancy a plakat). 

My least favourite colour is dark blue (becasue it's difficult to see them and their features).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like doubletails.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My least favorite tail type is the DBT with the uneven lobes as well. And my least favorite coloration is red/blue wash too common


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

I dont like plakats. They are really pretty and all, Im just not a big fan, even though i have two who i originally thought were female. 
As for colour, I don't like chocolate. They are really cute but dont catch my fancy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not much for plakats, either.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I love plakats ♥ They're my favorites. I'm not a big fan of... long finned bettas in general... HM's and VT's. This may sound wierd, as most bettas are long finned, but... I like shorter finned fish. I do like DBT's though.
I'm not a fan of red and/or blue multicolors. I love marbles, especially brown marbles.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't really like plakats either. Colors, usually not your standard reddish bluish type.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i dont fancy plakats as i LOVE looking at elegant long fins.....i will onl ylook at a plakat because his/her color is awesome... i also dont like king bettas they just look too big to be a betta and they dont come in very bright colors... by the way i love double tails! they just look sooooo cute and different from every other betta


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like crowntails and really pale, dull bettas. Like gray, brown, pale yellow...


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I'll agree with a few other people, my least favorite is a VT that is red and blue, the most common ones.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I would have to say red is my least favorite color. Veiltails are my least favorite.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not a total fan of CTs ... though I have two little boogers. I find that my water parameters are too hard for their fins and they'll melt if I'm not careful with water changes. However, it seems that my use of black water extract in the tank water is keeping their rays straight enough. 

I also USED to not like doubletails or rosetails, just because of their overall genetic deformities and whatever. But I've had a few here and there over the years and they've both totally grown on me. If I ever see a doubletail, there is no way i'll pass them up. 

As for colours ... steel blue, wild colour. Common, a little boring .... just sort of .... meh ....


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

I don't have a least favorite color or tail type per say, BUT ...... a solid black CT reminds me of a big spider! LOL. Anyone else think so?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahaha this may sound weird but i think we sould have teams... like represented in our signatures ( like team jacob,team edward).... examples would be TEAM DOUBLE TAIL... TEAM PLAKAT.... TEAM CROWNTAIL... i think it would be cool... anyone else think so? o and my favorite type betta is double tails and the color i like reds, purples and turquoises...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL! My least favorite would probably be plakats...I just prefer long tails don't really know why! My least favorite color would have to be the clear almost see through bettas...VT's are my favorite breed :]


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i got the idea from Maryrox247.... she had a TEAM HALFMOON on her signature (sorry for the double post) just wanted to give credit


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Same as the person who started the thread: I'm kinda sick of red veiltails because I have owned four of them by now. (I didn't pick them out; my mother-in-law kept giving them to me.)


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't like Crowntails, and red.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't think I have a least favorite color, but maybe HMPKs are my least favorite tail type. The look so, 'Out of Alignment' to me. Go figure.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I think out of all of them the brownish reds I don't like...If it is vibrant red that is different. 

As for tail type I don't actually have a preference. I do like longer fins though. The longer the better.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

sad, most of you don't like reds. my betta right now is a bright red. he is unique in the shop because most are blues. my least fave color is black and blue, and i dont like CTs that much...


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate white it is just so plain and it is hard to see ich on them. my least favorite tail type is the wild roinded tail.


----------

